

State of Django vs Rails vs Others - disappearedng

I am familiar with both django and pylons and I am just wondering which framework should I use for my next project.<p>I am a big advocate for mongodb and frankly I am pretty tired of django's "Django way". I do not want to use ORM and I actually prefer other templating system like Mako. I have coded on django extensively in the past. Recently I read up on pylons - and I like it a lot. However, I find their lack of plugins to be a huge turn-off. As far as I know, the developers for pylons are moving to pyramids. Flask from pocco looks nice but it's still immature as of right now.<p>On the other hand, I did a quick search on github and saw RoR is immensely popular. I personally know ruby and hate the language quite strongly. However, there are also a lot of plugins for RoR, and with other services tailored to RoR (like Heroku), it seems that RoR is the de facto standard for web dev.<p>I am a technical founder and I want to use a framework which would be as easy as possible to deploy and scale. Of course, the ability to find recruits on my campus for my team is also a huge factor why I want to pick a popular framework.<p>Frankly, I want to stay in Python but given the traction of RoR I am debating whether I should give it a try.<p>Please advise
======
fendrak
I can vouch for Flask, at least for simple projects. It's immature, sure, but
it's also pretty bare-bones (I say this as an upside), allowing you to roll-
your-own just about anything. For simple stuff, it gets out of your way and
lets you do what you like, however you like it. It really depends on what
you're going to be doing with the framework, though.

~~~
disappearedng
Sorry I barely know anyone aside from myself that is familiar with Flask.

If I were just the the engineer, I wouldn't mind at all. However, a lot of
what I would be doing would soon be handled by others when I move on to other
parts of the projects. (I stressed that I am a founder).

------
madhouse
Using something written in a language you hate is not going to do any good in
the long run. I'd stick with Django, and just not use the ORM and the
templating system: there's plenty of Django left, even if you remove those two
parts.

------
disappearedng
I can't believe no one is commenting on this.

------
rroadrunner
I suggest you to use RoR

~~~
disappearedng
Any particular reason why?

